

ISPs Must Take Responsibility for Sony Movie Leaks - pmalynin
http://torrentfreak.com/isps-must-take-responsibility-for-sony-movie-leaks-mp-says-141203/

======
simonblack
That's a bit like saying the road-makers must take responsibility for the
bank-robbers driving away to safety.

